# Wild camping spot near Cardiff/Barry......



## Midnight Express (Apr 26, 2010)

Taking her indoors to see brother who lives in Barry......any members know of any spots suitable for a winnebago journey safe and ok..or any campsites that could take us????....looked on internet but no real luck.......


----------



## bigboack (Apr 26, 2010)

Midnight Express said:


> Taking her indoors to see brother who lives in Barry......any members know of any spots suitable for a winnebago journey safe and ok..or any campsites that could take us????....looked on internet but no real luck.......



This is in the wrong place why dont you ask in the wales forums.. Or become a paid up member and get all them free to download to sat navs or google maps.


----------



## kangooroo (Apr 26, 2010)

Can I suggest that, following my recent experience, you DON'T park at Nash Point....!  

The Knapp at Barry seems to be a popular spot although when I was there on the 17th it was quite crowded and noisy....


----------



## jogguk (Apr 27, 2010)

Midnight Express said:


> Taking her indoors to see brother who lives in Barry......any members know of any spots suitable for a winnebago journey safe and ok..or any campsites that could take us????....looked on internet but no real luck.......




How big is your winnebago?  There is a pub with a huge carpark (can't remember the name) on the main road between Barry and the airport. A lot of the pubs in the vicinity of the airport also appear to do an "airport parking scheme" 

Also check out the recent thread about Cardiff parking which I suggested a few spots. (search my posts) 

--john


----------



## barnybg (Apr 27, 2010)

*Where Cardiff/Barry...Porthcawl ?*

Never thought of  _ Barry _ as a campervan 'paradise',a bit industrial 'dock' for my liking and the _ Island !_ not vehicle friendly at all really,although there is a motorhome dealers there...
St Fagans is near to Cardiff/Barry,its a working history/museum with rebuilt original buildings etc,huge place but i dont know if they allow you to park up,maybe one night (try google search ?)
Otherwise depending on how close you want to be to  'Barry', there's Porthcawl a little further down the coast,usually M/H parked along the coast wall between Fair and Harbour/town,also try the 'surfers cove' nr Nottage,which is along out the otherside of town along coast road,parking allowed along road to rocks/beach and further along kept grass areas,also some camp sites too.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 27, 2010)

barnybg said:


> ... also try the 'surfers cove' nr Nottage,which is along out the otherside of town along coast road,parking allowed along road to rocks/beach and further along kept grass areas,also some camp sites too.



Just had a look on Streetview - all the grassy areas are now blocked off with boulders and stones, and the disabled car park has barriers to stop its use by anyone - not very friendly.


----------



## john brunnock (Apr 28, 2010)

Midnight Express said:


> Taking her indoors to see brother who lives in Barry......any members know of any spots suitable for a winnebago journey safe and ok..or any campsites that could take us????....looked on internet but no real luck.......



hi you can wild it at barry knap as long as you arrive before they shut gates ,once gate shut you can get out but not back in ,the big vans usualy park sideways its ok done it a few times.theres also a campsite at sophia gardens cardiff town centre ,but theres a lovely campsite just outside of cardiff tredegar house newport its lovely there.


----------



## bigboack (Apr 29, 2010)

john brunnock said:


> hi you can wild it at barry knap as long as you arrive before they shut gates ,once gate shut you can get out but not back in ,the big vans usualy park sideways its ok done it a few times.theres also a campsite at sophia gardens cardiff town centre ,but theres a lovely campsite just outside of cardiff tredegar house newport its lovely there.



Your not relate to that madwoman on here are you.. not seen many Brunnocks before and now there are two...


----------

